# Culture Espresso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Small high volume shop in midtown Manhattan- we're pulling Intelligentsia and P.t.'s on* La Marzocco Strada, as well as brewing on a hario v60/beehose pourover bar- also cold brewing in a filtron pro and through a yama ice drop- fetco extracto for the quick cups- light food, mast bros chocolate, and the jams played on vinyl through our 1974 sansui. We also have a etail section with hario and chemex brewers, kettles, and baratza grinders.

More...


----------

